# Is there a Supercharger setup for the 2.5?



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Any help on this would be epic. I own a 2009 Rabbit 5 speed and the 2.5 in it is fine as is, but I feel it could improve. Most of the sites I go to only list turbo kits available, but I know someone through a friend of mine that had an 08 with the 2.5 and he put a supercharger on it. Now, I don't know if he did work to make it fit, or found something compatible. While power is the end result, I'm trying to keep the power constant. And adding an anti-lag system only makes it heavier/costlier. Does anyone know something I don't here?


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

There are no off the shelf supercharger kit for the 2.5 currently.

forum member mldouthi has a custom supercharger system on his car. Mostly home made, using cobalt ss charger, i believe.

INA Engineering briefly talked about making a kit, but nothing has been released.




Peter


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

I was afraid it'd be like this. Is there anyone who can put me in contact with him? I'm pretty new to the site, so I haven't quite figured that part out yet.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Search his name he has entire build thread on it.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

For bord here you go http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5465995


----------

